# removing moss?



## johnpaint

I have a retaining walls that has a lot of moss growing on it, do you think it would be easier to remove by pressure washer if I go over say a week before the job and spray moss killer on the moss, or will it come off no more easier just to power wash it without killing it first? Normally I just pw it off, but it is stuck on pretty good.


----------



## Workaholic

If it is not to far out of your way it might work to your benefit to spray it prior.


----------



## johnpaint

Workaholic said:


> If it is not to far out of your way it might work to your benefit to spray it prior.


Thanks man: You are my only friend


----------



## Workaholic

johnpaint said:


> Thanks man: You are my only friend


You got a room full of them John.


----------



## boman47k

What is a good moss killer. I washed arond the bottom of my porch a few days ago with pw. That stuff is tough. I did spray with a water and bleach mixture. I didn't wait long, and the moss was tough. The block on this old house has a cement like product skimmed over it. Some of it came off with the moss.


----------



## johnpaint

boman47k said:


> What is a good moss killer. I washed arond the bottom of my porch a few days ago with pw. That stuff is tough. I did spray with a water and bleach mixture. I didn't wait long, and the moss was tough. The block on this old house has a cement like product skimmed over it. Some of it came off with the moss.


See this is what I'm talking about. I think if I go over a week before and spray zinc on it or something it should come off pretty good.


----------



## boman47k

John, where do get the spray zinc for this? Is it the zinc used fro cleaning some metals?


----------



## johnpaint

boman47k said:


> John, where do get the spray zinc for this? Is it the zinc used fro cleaning some metals?


No its just used to spray on roof to kill the growth of moss, or keep it from growing


----------



## boman47k

I just had my house roffed this past summer. Thought about installing zinc strips on it to keep junk off of it. Part of my old roof had lignon on it.


----------



## Forum Painting Inc

Spray it!!!


----------



## nEighter

You just have to lick REAL hard.. and keep at it  We have your back man. Oh and pics please :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint

use a putty knife
or this


----------



## nEighter




----------



## michaelsaam

Got the quick and easy answer. Pressure wash it with the turbo nozzle but bleech it before pressure washing. That will definately rid the moss kill it and is cheap. Do it the right way then there are no repercautions, lol im a painter not a speller if that word is wrong, down the road. www.mikespaintingonline.com


----------



## Harry

johnpaint said:


> I have a retaining walls that has a lot of moss growing on it, do you think it would be easier to remove by pressure washer if I go over say a week before the job and spray moss killer on the moss, or will it come off no more easier just to power wash it without killing it first? Normally I just pw it off, but it is stuck on pretty good.


I read to use oxygen bleach instead of chlorine bleach because it doesn't discolor items. It does take longer, and maybe 2 shots...


----------



## straight_lines

Round up will kill it if you have time to spray it before you plan to wash.


----------



## boman47k

straight_lines said:


> Round up will kill it if you have time to spray it before you plan to wash.


 
Just water the plants good before like when using bleach??

I got rid of most of the lignon on my old roof with bleach, water, some brushing with a stiff brush and I think I may have used the pressure washer but not very close to the shingles. Had a tree cut back too.


----------



## kinuimagin

*Prepare to Paint*

Moss is like a fungus- it is a living organism that can easily be destroyed by the most basic chemicals. Pressure washing (with just plain water) can vanquish the posterior deposits, but never kill the fungus itself. This requires a variable of chemicals, either used in conjunction, or stand alone solutions.

I would recommend (with years of experience), that a simple solution of bleach, vinegar and water be used. It can be applied manually, or, the best way, is combining this solution in a chemical bottle attached to your pressure washer.

The ratio would be 5 parts water, .5 parts vinegar and .05 parts bleach. In other words, 5 gallons of water, 1 quart vinegar and 1 pint of bleach.

In 3 simple steps...

Wet the surface without any chemicals...

then apply the solution (via pressure washer)...

in 10 minutes- BLAST the surface (full power) with clean water.

Any fungus, mildew, moss or algae will be eliminated!

Be sure to final rinse WELL with clean water.

These surfaces are now prepared for just about any coating.

Anthony


----------

